# Occupations?



## simplytaylor16

I was just wondering what occupation some of you have on here...I know I can't just pick a career just based on schedule, but I was wondering if some of you could steer me in the right direction. I'm really not a school person, I hate it. I would prefer to not have to go for a very long time. I also don't want to end up going and then never being able to go to races because I would have to work every weekend.


----------



## QtrBel

Look into the VoTech programs offered. What we all do will be based on many things not just education but experience and years on the job. Many arrange horses around work as work is what pays the horse bill. Paying the bills so that they can eat and be cared for comes before fun time.


----------



## evilamc

Maybe look into trade jobs. Its not as much school and more hands on learning. With a trade job you can usually find work anywhere (as long as youre at least decent at what you do and WANT to work) and they pay very well! Post office also pays very well and no schooling involved. Lots of high paying jobs don't require school and can give you weekends off.

I myself am a dog groomer, I was trained by my mom and now have my own shop.


----------



## simplytaylor16

QtrBel said:


> Look into the VoTech programs offered. What we all do will be based on many things not just education but experience and years on the job. Many arrange horses around work as work is what pays the horse bill. Paying the bills so that they can eat and be cared for comes before fun time.


Is there any votech programs that involve animals/equine? I did not go for a vet tech because they really don't get paid much where I live.


----------



## simplytaylor16

evilamc said:


> Maybe look into trade jobs. Its not as much school and more hands on learning. With a trade job you can usually find work anywhere (as long as youre at least decent at what you do and WANT to work) and they pay very well! Post office also pays very well and no schooling involved. Lots of high paying jobs don't require school and can give you weekends off.
> 
> I myself am a dog groomer, I was trained by my mom and now have my own shop.


Oh I thought groomers worked weekends?


----------



## evilamc

simplytaylor16 said:


> Oh I thought groomers worked weekends?


I work Saturdays, I never said I didn't  I do take off one Saturday a month though and then have off Sundays and Mondays. Other trade jobs don't always work weekends though. I don't HAVE to work Saturdays but I like having Mondays off and it helps some people that work during the week a lot to be able to come on a Saturday.


----------



## ClearDonkey

What types of things do you like to do? Do you like being on a computer? Working with your hands? Working with or without people?

Government jobs, healthcare jobs, and education related jobs are very stable; no matter what the economy does, most of those jobs will be protected. As long as you have a high school degree, most of these places have some type of job available. Governments have entry level jobs, healthcare places are always looking for a receptionist, and I'm not totally sure about education as I've been focusing on the other two.

If you like working with your hands, you could go into a trade, many of which pay really well once you gain experience. You could be a machine operator, a plumber, an electrician...there are plenty of options down that route.

If you would be willing to get an Associate's degree (2 years), other doors open, like being a Vet Tech, a Substitute Teacher, and any job that requires some sort of college education.


----------



## QtrBel

evilamc has her own shop so sets her own hours. She has the years of experience as she worked under her parent and likely had the clientele to be able to get her basic needs met while building a larger list. As for Votech programs that are specifically fro animal care you'd just have to inquire. Any job is going to have a starting pay rate that is going to be lower than an established experienced worker. I'd say find something you really enjoy and plan your expenditures around starting pay. My son has been working under his BO for years starting with the very basics because of his age and built from there. By the time he graduates he'll have a resume that will put him at a higher rate than someone with no experience. He loves horses but also knows he needs to pay the bills so is in a welding program. Once he graduates HS and is eligible for certification (he'll graduate at 17 and will have to wait before certification) starting pay in our area is between $16 and $24 an hour. Hard, dirty work but he loves what he is doing. There really are no shortcuts. Even with an education starting pay can be low depending on the job.


----------



## simplytaylor16

ClearDonkey said:


> What types of things do you like to do? Do you like being on a computer? Working with your hands? Working with or without people?
> 
> Government jobs, healthcare jobs, and education related jobs are very stable; no matter what the economy does, most of those jobs will be protected. As long as you have a high school degree, most of these places have some type of job available. Governments have entry level jobs, healthcare places are always looking for a receptionist, and I'm not totally sure about education as I've been focusing on the other two.
> 
> If you like working with your hands, you could go into a trade, many of which pay really well once you gain experience. You could be a machine operator, a plumber, an electrician...there are plenty of options down that route.
> 
> If you would be willing to get an Associate's degree (2 years), other doors open, like being a Vet Tech, a Substitute Teacher, and any job that requires some sort of college education.


I have a computer job at the moment, it's not terrible but it is boring. I generally would prefer not with people but I really just need to figure out a job that will have a good schedule that would make decent money. I prefer to work with animals but I realize that probably won't be an option. Maybe something like HR or Payroll would be good for me if I can figure out how to get my foot in the door for that. I have considered nursing since nurses usually rotate weekends or work every third weekend, I just don't know if my anxiety could handle it.


----------



## ClearDonkey

simplytaylor16 said:


> I have a computer job at the moment, it's not terrible but it is boring. I generally would prefer not with people but I really just need to figure out a job that will have a good schedule that would make decent money. I prefer to work with animals but I realize that probably won't be an option. Maybe something like HR or Payroll would be good for me if I can figure out how to get my foot in the door for that. I have considered nursing since nurses usually rotate weekends or work every third weekend, I just don't know if my anxiety could handle it.


I would _not_ be a nurse if you don't want to work with people. Nurses need to want to work with and help people, sometimes at their most vulnerable and painful of moments.

Working weekends isn't necessary for a lot of jobs - however, it seems to be a bit easier to get a 40-hour work week with a formal education. 

I don't know your general location, but if there are factories nearby, you can get a desk job or work on the floor. I worked on the floor of an automotive factory for a summer, and did a lot of overtime, by choice. Made quite a bit of money, and didn't have to work on weekends unless I wanted to. Almost everyday I was asked to stay 4 more hours, but I could always say no if I hadn't something else to get done instead. If you prefer desk work, many of these factories have HR/Excel/general desk duty jobs available.


----------



## aubie

I will try to contribute something meaningful later. I just heard wouldn't be able to go to the races and got lost.

Rock on


----------



## csimkunas6

Ive given up on the idea of not working with people LOL....and I just try to make the best of my job, at this point I just work to pay bills and anything I need horse wise, thats how I have to look at it.

Ive had a lot of different jobs though, Kennel Attendant has by far been my favorite, Ive worked at various fast food restaurants, waitress, Horse Barn Manager, and my current job which I rather enjoy is bartending..... again, every job Ive had has been with people. Ive never enjoyed the fast food jobs but to be 100% honest, I work at a fast food place over a Barn Manager any day.

Most people dont love their jobs (so Ive been told) so IMO just find something that doesnt bother you 100% of the time....best of luck!


----------



## therhondamarie

I love my job, but previous to this job I've had quite a few that I absolutely hated. I started off in the legal field which while I loved the law aspect I did not like being tied to a desk all day doing paperwork which is what the majority of my job entailed. So I decided after working in juvenile justice that I would become a teacher. I did want to help kids but a large part of what drew me to teaching was the schedule and what I thought the job was. After spending seven years loving the kids and being in the classroom aspect but hating the politics of being told how to do my job and having the freedom to be effective increasingly taken away each year I decided to leave the field. I now work for a company that is contracted to Dept. of Child Services, and I supervise visitations for children who have been removed from their parents custody and I give those parents education on how to become a proper caregiver. I like it because I get to work with kids who need help still, and I get to work with parents who need help. Sure some are receptive and some are complete nightmares, but when I "get" one it makes it sooooo worth it. Also, there are perks like I'm salary so my pay is reliable. I get a $250 month gas stipend and they get me rental cars for large families when I have them. I also get to make my own schedule. 

All of those jobs required education of some kind though. Have you thought about being a veterinary assistant?


----------



## ApuetsoT

Software Development. No weekends, no overtime. chill workplace. Not always the industry standard, tho. Two years of schooling, but I understand the states cares more about degrees.


Before that I did diagnostics in rural hospitals. Hated it. Hated working with people. Hated being a revolving door of patients, doing the same task over and over. I did like that I got to work in all the departments (chem, hemo, rad, cardio, ER, ect), but unless I was on call it was one bench all day doing the same thing. Being on call also sucked. Getting a call at 10pm, 1230 am, 2am, 430am, and being there when morning shift arrives. Ugh.


Working with animals rarely works. Best bet is to align yourself tangentially to the industry. I quite like the sciences but getting a job in a pure science field isn't reliable, so I develop software for meteorologic data visualization.


----------



## simplytaylor16

csimkunas6 said:


> Ive given up on the idea of not working with people LOL....and I just try to make the best of my job, at this point I just work to pay bills and anything I need horse wise, thats how I have to look at it.
> 
> Ive had a lot of different jobs though, Kennel Attendant has by far been my favorite, Ive worked at various fast food restaurants, waitress, Horse Barn Manager, and my current job which I rather enjoy is bartending..... again, every job Ive had has been with people. Ive never enjoyed the fast food jobs but to be 100% honest, I work at a fast food place over a Barn Manager any day.
> 
> Most people dont love their jobs (so Ive been told) so IMO just find something that doesnt bother you 100% of the time....best of luck!


Yeah I don't expect to get a job I love, I just want to make enough to live comfortably and to be able to afford a couple horses and truck etc, I'm willing to do a job I don't really like to I can afford what I want.


----------



## simplytaylor16

therhondamarie said:


> I love my job, but previous to this job I've had quite a few that I absolutely hated. I started off in the legal field which while I loved the law aspect I did not like being tied to a desk all day doing paperwork which is what the majority of my job entailed. So I decided after working in juvenile justice that I would become a teacher. I did want to help kids but a large part of what drew me to teaching was the schedule and what I thought the job was. After spending seven years loving the kids and being in the classroom aspect but hating the politics of being told how to do my job and having the freedom to be effective increasingly taken away each year I decided to leave the field. I now work for a company that is contracted to Dept. of Child Services, and I supervise visitations for children who have been removed from their parents custody and I give those parents education on how to become a proper caregiver. I like it because I get to work with kids who need help still, and I get to work with parents who need help. Sure some are receptive and some are complete nightmares, but when I "get" one it makes it sooooo worth it. Also, there are perks like I'm salary so my pay is reliable. I get a $250 month gas stipend and they get me rental cars for large families when I have them. I also get to make my own schedule.
> 
> All of those jobs required education of some kind though. Have you thought about being a veterinary assistant?


What education do you need for your current job?


----------



## simplytaylor16

ApuetsoT said:


> Software Development. No weekends, no overtime. chill workplace. Not always the industry standard, tho. Two years of schooling, but I understand the states cares more about degrees.
> 
> 
> Before that I did diagnostics in rural hospitals. Hated it. Hated working with people. Hated being a revolving door of patients, doing the same task over and over. I did like that I got to work in all the departments (chem, hemo, rad, cardio, ER, ect), but unless I was on call it was one bench all day doing the same thing. Being on call also sucked. Getting a call at 10pm, 1230 am, 2am, 430am, and being there when morning shift arrives. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Working with animals rarely works. Best bet is to align yourself tangentially to the industry. I quite like the sciences but getting a job in a pure science field isn't reliable, so I develop software for meteorologic data visualization.


Is schooling for that somewhat easy?


----------



## ClearDonkey

simplytaylor16 said:


> Is schooling for that somewhat easy?


In the United States, it is generally a four-year degree in computer science, software development, or computer engineering...

I spent a year studying computer science - you need to like it to excel at learning it. I didn't have a passion for it, and I didn't like sitting in front of a computer all of the time. It is also quite difficult if you don't have the mindset for programming languages.


----------



## aubie

simplytaylor16 said:


> What education do you need for your current job?


Here is where I can contribute. And I understand this could be taken wrong and some may think bad of me but that's ok.

If you had it in you to be doing any kind of Social Service work, you wouldn't have made this post. The education required while you do learn, is mostly a formality. Frankly is more of a gift or calling. 

There are certainly some rewarding moments. But it's long hours for short pay. You absolutely can't go in debt to finance this. It's spending what you do get paid late nights in Walmart getting stuff so a kid can eat. It's spending what time you are not there on call. But you need the call pay. It's a lot of stress and a fair amount of heartbreak. You will watch people die. You will help families make arrangements for a stillb born baby. You will see filth beyond your imagination. The list goes on.

I am not trying to offend you or discourage you. But trying to give a look before you go to far.


----------



## kewpalace

I am a research attorney for a superior court judge. It requires a law degree and passing the bar, so 4 years of undergrad college with a degree and then law school. Law school is intense schooling. My job pays well and funds my horse hobby (and pays my bills and gives me a little extra). I don't work weekends. I don't have to deal with people (yea me, LOL) as I work directly for/with the judge, but there are not alot of these jobs around. I love my job and have been at it a while, so can come/go as I please as long as my work is done & have the vacation time (I do - they are generous with vacation time if you've been there a long time).

If you don't want to go to school much, get a trade job. Some trades pay better than others and some will require you work weekends. Or an occupational job that requires some but not a lot of schooling (health field tech, vet tech, etc.). To find a job that meets your initial criteria is hard. You'll probably have to compromise some where.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Software requires a 4 year degree in the US as a bare minimum. I work two jobs plus run a small farm. I am a busy person and I don't do well with idle time on my hands so I like to stay busy. My regular day job is as a computer engineer. Originally wanted to work in robotics but ended up on the optical side of things(computerized lasers, fiber optics, remote sensing etc.) and my afternoon job is as the county brand inspector. Once a year or so I teach special graduate classes on optical network design and such. Schooling for this job never seems to stop but a Masters or PhD is what most people at my company have. Usually in computer engineering or physics. We do have one mechanical engineer as well. Pay is good and it lets me run my little farm and do what I want with my horses etc. I have been doing it for about 20 years now. In the beginning I had much less free time than I do now.


----------



## WildestDandelion

I work 3 jobs, one part time (barely - 6 hours a day) as a legal assistant. No college necessary. I did go to college, but my degree is in biology. I am also self employed and own two businesses, one as an artist and graphic designer and one as a face painter. I work long days, and lots of weekends, but it's how we pay for the horses and it's worth it for me.


----------



## Jolien

I am a teacher: working school hours, having time off in the weekend and all of the school vacations as well. I go riding in the evenings (after hours) and in the weekends. As a teacher you have to be present 20-21 hours to teach. The rest is preparation work at home so I can go ride in between and work in the evening hours if I choose to.  Also: you can go parttime in teaching.  I love my job and wouldn't trade it for nothing else! <3 I am attached to my students and really care for them. It's hard work but you get alot back from it! I don't know how it is in your country, but teachers are kinda hard to find where I live (most give up after a few years).


----------



## CopperLove

QtrBel mentioned VoTech programs and you asked if there were any that involved animal/equine; You'll have to check the options in your own state. In the Kentucky Community and Technical College System, some schools in the state offer equine nutrition and care courses, racehorse care and breaking, equine industry workforce classes, exercise rider tracks, etc. But, we are Kentucky and there is an industry for racing here. I'm not sure actually how far you could get with any of these certificates or degrees since my particular college doesn't offer these courses and I don't know anyone who has taken them.

But if you want to know what programs are available, contact your nearest community colleges, or even traditional 4 year colleges, and ask about their programs. Tell them what you're interested in and see if they have anything that fits with that. I don't know what age you are now, but if you're still in high school, college is a LOT different than high school and you may not hate it quite so much, so if there's a field you're really interested in I wouldn't count it out just because it requires more time in college.


----------



## ksbowman

I was an ironworker and later a project manager for 38 years. We had the ranch most of that time and I worked it too. Retired 14 years ago and " just " run the ranch and cattle since. I'm here most of the time and usually have time during the day to ride. I've been training a 2 year old filly and that has really kept me busy. We have had so much rain this year things have been a muddy mess so I haven't got as much riding time as I want. Only 17 or 18 rides into her but, she is doing great.


----------



## Aquamarine

If you are an entrepreneur you can set your own hours. Maybe offer a service like pet sitting/dog walking during the week. Some pets need special care while people are at work. 

I used to work as an Administrative Assistant and that job was always Monday-Friday. Once you get some experience you can make enough to support yourself. 

Project Management is a marketable skill that usually requires a 1-year certificate. (Most PM's have college, also, but if you do a great job nobody will care.) You will have to work with a team, usually in an office, but you also do a lot of work on your own outside of collaborative meetings.

If you are inclined to work one-on-one with customers, you can be an Esthetician, Nail Technician, or Cosmetologist with 1 year or less of school. Get good at it and you can set your own prices and hours. Same with Massage Therapy. 

Other than that, some kind of phone support job might be up your alley. You have to speak with people, but at least it's not in person. Take calls for a company, transfer them to the right department, or maybe answer some questions. 

Anyhoo, I've done several of those jobs in the past, but now I'm a mental health therapist and went to college for 8 years to do that, so.... yeah. My current occupation is probably not what you are looking for.


----------



## ApuetsoT

simplytaylor16 said:


> What education do you need for your current job?



Depends on the person. Programming takes a certain mindset in how you approach problems and concepts. It's not a field where you have to memorize X, Y, and Z and you're good. You have to actually understand what you want and how to get there otherwise you are going to run into unintended bugs. Then when you do run into bugs, you can't get frustrated and quit after an hour. Some people have this naturally, others don't. 



Also depends what courses you take and what's required. I'm not in the States and I didn't do a degree. My schooling was focused on practical application of skills, so while I don't have the educational foundation for machine learning, or developing close to the hardware, I'm a full stack developer who has my hands in front end, back end, database design, networking, scripting, project planning, ect. In my current team, there's maybe two who have a full 4 year degree and I think the only one with a Masters is the Data Scientist.



I found my schooling very easy, but there were others in my classes who failed out or really struggled. I came into school having already taught myself the basics so I was able to focus on the next level and take full advantage of the 'hard' teachers. We also didn't have tests, everything was project based and any tests we did have were open book/internet.


You can get a job as a software developer without any formal education(even in the States), but you need to be very motivated and put in the time on your own to learn everything and build your portfolio.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I really don't have much input for suggestions as my college experience was very short and I also did not like school. With that said, I would not suggest nursing. My SIL was completing her RN program when we were roommates, it is a lot of school and homework. 

Working for a trainer as a means to work with animals or horses usually doesn't pay well and the time off is pretty limited. Most places I worked for I got a day or half-day off a week if there wasn't a show.
However I don't like to discourage young people from wanting to better their skills from doing so. If you decide to try it do it while you're young, single, no kids and no bills before pursuing a career. It's fun, you'll learn so much while getting paid for it but it is a lot of work and the burnout rate is high.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952

I liked the trade replies here since that's what I did years ago, I've been retired 5.5 years but I was an electronic technician.
I remember something Grandad told me, I grew up on a farm, Grandparents lived next door.
In the 1920s riding a train to a trade school he sat beside an old man who told him "always work for yourself even if you sell pencils on the street corner. If you're worth $2/hour to someone else you're worth $4/to yourself". 
I had my own company and wife worked with me.
Grandfather was amazing guy...17 years of college...a machinist, mechanical engineer, an MD/surgeon then D.O.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedar & Salty

I am a psychiatric nurse practitioner. I also would not recommend nursing unless you have a calling to help people. Trust me... you earn every. single. dollar. of that salary -- physically, emotionally and intellectually. It is a difficult job, even when you have a helping spirit.

There are other jobs in the medical field -- radiology tech, patient financial services, biomedical engineering, IT -- that don't require (as much) patient care but are in high demand.

I have a friend who is a retired air traffic controller -- $127,000 median wage, huge demand, mandatory retirement at age 50.

Electricians, plumbers, HVAC technicians make good money. Insurance agents, systems analysts, data analysts.

My husband owns his own pest control business. He started out working for another company, learned on the job, then took his customers and started working for himself.


----------



## Dustbunny

Marry well.

If that isn't an option, figure out what you like to do and be willing to start at the bottom and invest time and energy to gain experience to improve your skills so your income improves so you are able to afford the things you want. And understand it may take years with many unplanned detours along the way.

Some of us call it Life.

Have a dream, make a plan and be willing to make adjustments if needed.


----------



## Horsef

Most IT jobs don’t require a degree to do but the employers seem to disagree. Web development for small static web sites is generally easy to learn and do. You could start from there and see where it takes you.

The thing with programming and IT in general is: you either have it or you don’t. It is easy to figure out if you do - try it. If it catches your imagination and you find it interesting to tinker with - you are in.

(Before anyone gets offended, I’ve been in the industry for 25 years, before IT degrees were a thing, and I never saw any difference in quality of work depending on formal schooling. )


----------



## RegalCharm

Dustbunny said:


> Marry well.


:rofl::rofl: @Dustbunny I had an Aunt tell me one time. First time marry for money, Second time marry for Love.

I must have misunderstood cause I married for Love both times.


----------



## therhondamarie

simplytaylor16 said:


> What education do you need for your current job?


A bachelors degree. Most are in Family & Consumer Sciences, a few of us have education degrees. Some have Social Work degrees, etc. Anything that can relate.

I think you can be a case aide for DCS which is similar except you don't do the parent education part. With that you only supervise visits at their facilities. And I don't think one requires a degree, but it also pays a lot less.


----------



## AnitaAnne

RegalCharm said:


> :rofl::rofl: @Dustbunny I had an Aunt tell me one time. First time marry for money, Second time marry for Love.
> 
> I must have misunderstood cause I married for Love both times.


Dang, I got it wrong too!!! 

Really don't know of too many jobs/careers that pay well enough to spend one's time riding horses, while working only desired hours, not needing an education, and not having to deal with people!

I am an RN btw, and it is a lot of physical and mental work. Must love helping people, even when they are cussing you out...scratching you...spitting at you...terrified to try and walk, dealing with loss of life and limbs...


----------



## QueenofFrance08

CPA, specifically Income Tax Manager, 4 years of schooling and a lot of studying for the CPA exam. Someday I might get a masters. Pays the bills, pays for the ponies, a 15 year mortgage on our 10 acres, and 2 trucks and 2 weekender trailers (none of them new or super fancy). January to April 15 is tons of overtime, 60+ hours a week and Saturdays, April 15-Labor day we work 34 ish hours a week with plenty of vacation time, 39 hours a week from Labor Day until January. Tax season stinks but I'm in MN and wouldn't really be doing much otherwise if I wasn't working so I don't mind so much. We do endurance and most endurance horses in our area are mostly off over the winter anyway. 

DH is a mechanic. He went to school for criminal justice but it was too stressful for him. Worked some office jobs (insurance and customer service which required a 4 year degree but not in anything specific) and hated them all. We were living in Minneapolis at the time, with a postage stamp yard and 3 rambunctious dogs and decided to move out to the country where his parent's lived. He had the opportunity to work for his dad at the mechanic shop he owns and has basically learned everything on the job. Not the usual case, most people have 2 year degrees but it has worked for him. He makes okay money for our area but nothing that would support horses in our current manner.


----------



## carshon

I am not speaking for myself but for the trainer at the barn by husband takes lessons at. She has/is training multiple AQHA Congress Champions her students brought home 14 medals in this years Congress and she is headed to the AQHA World Show this week. She has a barn with 30 stalls an indoor arena and an outdoor arena. She has worked extremely hard to get where she is. She started out as a young rider competing in AQHA shows - then working with/for trainers as well as having outside jobs and then herself showed to multiple championships. Her hours are ridiculously long (most days start at 5AM and end at 7 or 8 PM) she gives lessons locally to help pay the bills. She is in her late 30's and has already had issues with her back, hips and knees from riding so much. She deals with people - and many of them with over the top personalities, she deals with horses from the best bloodlines in her area of showing and some of them are not so nice - she does not drive a fancy car, does not own a brand new horse trailer, her house is a modest ranch house. And at the end of the day I think she would tell you working with animals is not so much fun. My daughter cleaned stalls for her for 3 years. They pay was not that great, the work was hard and sweaty and dirty, not all of the horses were nice and she was tired at the end of the day and didn't always like horses so much when she came home.

Just saying you "love" animals or horses or whatever is not enough of a reason to try to find a profession dealing with animals. because many times in that profession the animals are a way to make money - they are not there to be loved on and coddles. I work part time at a Vet Clinic (cleaning it after hours) my family took this up at the request of our Vet to get my daughter exposure to Veterinary Medicine. She got to witness many surgeries, euthanasia's and most other aspects of working with animals. She talked to Vet Techs and Veterinarians - and the jobs are not that glamorous and you always have to work with the people. My daughter still aspires to be a Vet and is a JR in her undergrad program. Her class schedule this year included Organic Chemistry, Physics II, Animal Nutrition III, Anatomy and Physiology II and a few lab classes. The classes are hard and in order to get into Vet school you have to be at the top of your class. Vet Techs also have to take Science Courses to be a Certified Vet Tech - that is different than other classifications of Vet Tech and whether a Vet or Vet Tech you have to take CE (Continuing Education) courses in order to keep your licence. 

I also love animals and went to school and hoped to get into Vet School - I have a degree in Animal Science but do nothing in that field at all (and never have) I currently work in the magazine industry - data base management. I don't need a formal education for that but worked my way up at a well known company and earned this position from many years working various positions. But I also clean a Vet Clinic 3 X per week, my husband and I have a small mowing business and mow 25 or 30 hours per week. All of this to support ourselves on a small acreage and have horses and a few cows.


----------



## RMH

I'm a farmer, grew up here. Went away to get an education, an ag related job, and start a small farm of my own. Moved home to take over the family farm when my dad retired. Still worked my day job while farming up until about 3 years ago. Living on the farm, keeping the horses here, and growing my own hay is the only way we can afford to keep horses. I decided I don't want to be an employee or an employer so I work alone. I still have to deal with people, my suppliers, my customers, and government agency employees. During spring planting and fall harvest I sometimes work 7 days a week to get things done timely. This also corresponds to the best riding weather. I do get some free time in the summer and winter but as I've gotten older I don't like to ride in the heat or cold. Also with horses and other livestock at home it's difficult to go away for more than a day. I'd suggest you get as much education as you can or take up a trade. The job market is much more competitive than it has been in the past so you'll need a degree or skill to get the best jobs.


----------



## Finalcanter

I don't have a job worth much right now..I'm continuing on with a job search and it's kind of stressful at times. I do advise taking those government assessments for specialized entry level jobs also. They take a while to get the results and it's no guarantee, but it's worth it while you look for something- who know who's going to call you. 
I am in a different position than you, I have my degree (at the expense of crushing debt), I don't have many bills to pay but my college never really helped me out much to find a job, so I'm working minimum wage right now.Always keep your eyes open. Try to get into contact with people who might be able to put in a good word.


----------



## AnitaAnne

If I knew when I was young what would make me happy over the long term, I would be in the teaching field in some capacity. As it turns out, I love teaching people things and watching them learn and grow...yet as a young teen I hated school and just wanted to be a mom and have a horse farm...


----------



## SEAmom

I'm an electrical engineer and work full-time (normal working hours). I don't work weekends and I do have schedule flexibility, but I can't just go to the barn whenever during the weekday.


----------



## redbadger

I'm a paramedic currently, with a part-time gig at a gym (for the membership, mostly). I also occasionally babysit for a couple of families. I have worked at a movie theater, pet store, hawking newspapers, at Blockbuster video, at a college bookstore, as an EMT (before becoming a medic), have done volunteer work in nightclubs handing out safer sex info/supplies, read to children at a health center, worked with clients living with HIV/AIDS to find safe housing... some work was part of my education, some required a HS diploma (or less!) Becoming an EMT was 12 weeks of part-time schooling, in-class and practical. Becoming a paramedic was 18 months of in-class, practical, clinical, and field time. My hours are - if not flexible, extremely compressed, as we usually work 24-hour shifts, and many medics work two 24's in a week. 



Nearly all jobs require some degree of human interaction. Even - if not especially - jobs focused on animals, because those animals will have keepers or owners that you'll have to interact with. I get that humans can be exhausting, though, but part of working is figuring out how to re-energize and fill your emotional bucket when you're not at work. 



I agree with others that, especially just starting out, you'll have to compromise somewhere. It's like that old trifecta of "good-cheap-fast, pick two".


----------



## cbar

I work in insurance. My job is not bad. I am not a broker so don't have to deal with the people a whole lot. I am an underwriter, so my people dealing's are usually just limited to the brokers themselves. My job can be a mixed bag...I work from home so I am able to tailor my hours a little bit. However, I am required to go on broker visits, so this is a good opportunity to get out of the house and socialize a bit. My job is not exciting, but it does pay the bills. I work M-F and have weekends off, plus have good holidays, sick days and personal needs days. Also have a pretty decent benefits package as well. 

There are insurance courses that can be taken, however I didn't have any related schooling when I started in insurance. I did have a 2 year marketing diploma. 

If I could go back in time I think I would have focused on a trade though. I feel that having studied something useful would have been way more beneficial to me. I like the idea of being able to make money on the side if I choose. Trades in my province can be tumultuous though - especially if your trade is based in the oil & gas sector. There are trades school in our province that offer 2 year training courses and then work terms to gather experience. The starting wages are crap, but as you get your tickets, I believe after 4 years of finishing school you can be making pretty good dough.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I dated a woman once who worked entirely from home doing some kind of medical paperwork processing. She was a contractor and I believe she got paid by the claim or bill she processed. I don't remember exactly what it was but she pretty much set her own hours and never dealt with people hardly at all. I think she had a 4 year degree in something like business administration not sure how she got into the job she was doing as I didn't go out with her for very long. She always smelled like stale coffee, LOL! couldn't get past that so I stopped seeing her. I don't have much more info about what she did or how she got there. Maybe somebody else here in the medical field knows more about that kind of thing and can speak to it.


----------



## Cedar & Salty

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I dated a woman once who worked entirely from home doing some kind of medical paperwork processing. She was a contractor and I believe she got paid by the claim or bill she processed. I don't remember exactly what it was but she pretty much set her own hours and never dealt with people hardly at all. I think she had a 4 year degree in something like business administration not sure how she got into the job she was doing as I didn't go out with her for very long. She always smelled like stale coffee, LOL! couldn't get past that so I stopped seeing her. I don't have much more info about what she did or how she got there. Maybe somebody else here in the medical field knows more about that kind of thing and can speak to it.


Medical coders.

They work independently, often alone or at home, and make as much as RNs.

It does require a college program or special education. Great suggestion, great career!


----------



## bayleysours

I currently work in a mechanic's shop as their receptionist. I've never had a desk job before and I don't want to ever have one again. I have good hours, (7-4) and weekends off, but I would much rather work with my hands and do something different. I use to work as a loper for a cutting horse trainer and while I loved that, I worked crazy long hours, most weekends and didn't make much money at all. I just recently got my CDL permit and my boyfriend is training to start driving a truck, which I would work more hours than I am now but I'd be getting paid good for them and not have a job where I sit behind a computer all day long.


----------



## WildestDandelion

bayleysours said:


> I currently work in a mechanic's shop as their receptionist. I've never had a desk job before and I don't want to ever have one again. I have good hours, (7-4) and weekends off, but I would much rather work with my hands and do something different. I use to work as a loper for a cutting horse trainer and while I loved that, I worked crazy long hours, most weekends and didn't make much money at all. I just recently got my CDL permit and my boyfriend is training to start driving a truck, which I would work more hours than I am now but I'd be getting paid good for them and not have a job where I sit behind a computer all day long.


Totally agree with you. Desk jobs are the worst.


----------



## Gmac

Im a power plant Electrician. Wasn't planning on being that after high school, kind of fell into it. 
Growing up on the farm and having to work in the heat (live in FL) and some cold. I wanted an air conditioned job, I didn't want to work in the sun, the heat, and the few days of cold we get. So I got a job in customer service at a local power company, inside, inside a cubby, in the middle of a huge room with 15 other cubbies, no windows, didn't even know if it was raining till you got off and went outside. Hated it.
I got the opportunity to move to the power plant as a service worker. We did a lot of cleaning the plant, digging, dirty work. Didn't pay a lot, but if I did my time and did my job, it could turn into a good paying job. I am now a PP Electrician that works 7-3:30 Mon-Fri, some Saturdays, not all, with most holidays off.
I say all this to say, Just because you start at the bottom, if you work hard and do a good job, you will not stay there, you will move up. 
We need more people in the trades that work with their hands. Check into some of your local trade schools. You will have to put effort and time in the beginning but its worth it.


----------



## bayleysours

WildestDandelion said:


> Totally agree with you. Desk jobs are the worst.


Yes!! I'd never had one before and I'll never have one again!


----------



## GrittyGrulla

I'm a Physical Therapist Assistant working in Oregon. Before this I mostly worked with horses as I have an associates in equine science. I love my PTA job but I truly miss working with horses. Thankfully, I have two rascal horses of my own to keep the passion in my life. I'm hoping I can someday open up a facility for equine assisted therapy for disabled peeps.


----------



## Remali

If you like to read, don't mind a desk job and working on a computer all day, and like medical. Maybe Medical Coding is for you? I got an Associate Degree in Health Information Management, one of the jobs you can get with that is as a Medical Coder (basically assigning diagnosis and procedure codes), it is not billing. I enjoyed it a lot, but then I can sit and literally read all day long, and that is pretty much what you do... read medical records all day. There is more to it, but basically that is it, in a nutshell, and Coders makes pretty decent money. Some hospitals will even let their Coders work from home after awhile.


----------



## aussiemum

I was previously an admin officer for years before I had children, then did the stay-at-home mum thing. Now I am a couple of weeks off completing a year course qualifying me to work in childcare centres or Out of School hours programs (before and after school care). Its called a 'Certificate III in Early Childhood Education and Care' here in Australia, but there would be similar courses everywhere I assume. Obviously this is working with people - but mostly small people! You do deal with staff and parents as well, but majority is with the children. The course was just under a year - started end of February and I should be finished everything before Christmas. It isn't highly academic but it does require dedication somewhat of a knack for knowing how to relate to children. Here in Australia there are several different organisations that run the course, so who you go through determines how much written and practical assessments you have to do. The pay for this job here in Australia is not the best, but its not that bad either. 

I think you really need to think of what you like and/or are good at and see where you can find a job that meets one of those criteria and go from there. As you said, its rare to find someone that 100% loves their job, but DONT go looking for a job purely based on money. That will not end well. You need to have some kind of interest in what you are doing otherwise you will hate going there everyday.


----------



## my2geldings

Paramedic and my husband is in law enforcement.


----------

